# Re-downloading a book.



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I have received notice from an author that a book of his has been re-formatted to fix errors.  He told me I should be able to re-download the book to have the corrected version.  How do I do that?  

Do I simply delete it from the Kindle and then re-download it from my Kindle with Whispernet or the Manage Your Kindle page via USB?

Thanks.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Two hours later.  It looks like you have stumped us.  I would call Cust Srv and ask them.

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Usually simply deleting it from your kindle and redownloading it will solve the problem.  You should be able to do so straight from your kindle without having to go through the computer.

I have seen a case or two where this didn't work and CS had to get involved to completely *delete* the old one and issue a new one, but they're rare.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Deleting it from my Kindle and redownloading it did not work.  I guess I need to contact Amazon CS.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, I would try customer service.  Normally the delete and redownload trick works, but for some reason when they put out an *updated* book occasionally the site considers them two different books - different stock numbers or something.  When this happened to me once, CS deleted the old one from my account and added the new one, which then downloaded normally.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> I have received notice from an author that a book of his has been re-formatted to fix errors. He told me I should be able to re-download the book to have the corrected version. How do I do that?
> 
> Do I simply delete it from the Kindle and then re-download it from my Kindle with Whispernet or the Manage Your Kindle page via USB?
> 
> Thanks.


In my experience, you have to contact CS. They will refund your money for the purchased book and then you can buy it again and get the revised edition. It is a bug in the system that even if a new book is uploaded, the old version will stay in your archive.

L


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Leslie said:


> In my experience, you have to contact CS. They will refund your money for the purchased book and then you can buy it again and get the revised edition. It is a bug in the system that even if a new book is uploaded, the old version will stay in your archive.
> 
> L


That's what I had to do. CS was very kind and quickly refunded my purchase price (even though I was past the seven-day period). When I repurchased the book, I got the updated copy.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Ya, I would go and see if the author re-uploaded the book(check the date), then delete and re-upload.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> That's what I had to do. CS was very kind and quickly refunded my purchase price (even though I was past the seven-day period). When I repurchased the book, I got the updated copy.


Cool, glad it worked out.


----------

